

Introducing JobMappr (It's like PadMapper for Jobs) - marcieoum
http://gun.io/blog/jobmappr-a-map-of-jobs-padmapper-for-jobs/

======
Mizza
Ah, this got posted before I had a chance to stress-test it!

I think it _should_ be okay now, though. It was a little crazy for a while
there..

